# Cleaning Sausage Stuffer



## countryrocker212 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi i just picked up an new LEM ultimate 10lb stuffer. Im extremely impressed with the quality but as far as instructions there is really nothing. Does anyone have this stuffer that nows how far to break it down to clean it? Im assuming remove the cylinder head and piston and sanitize everything else? Any imput would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm curious too...I have only used Stuffing tubes on Grinders...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 17, 2012)

wash in warm soapy water. towel dry then I use a sanitizer. to finish I spray everything with a silicone spray

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## countryrocker212 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't submerge my entire stuffer though. Here is a picture 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## benmar (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice looking piece.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 17, 2012)

the chassis I wipe down and sanitize. the canister and everything else I take out wash

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## countryrocker212 (Feb 17, 2012)

On yours does the rod that the piston rides on come out?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## mossymo (Feb 17, 2012)

countryrocker212 said:


> On yours does the rod that the piston rides on come out?
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk




Your plunger that has the o-ring around it should thread/screw clockwise on to the bottom geared/threaded shaft.


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 18, 2012)

you shouldnt need to take the main shaft out.


----------



## sprky (Feb 18, 2012)

Some good info here


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice stuffer........ The only parts that need to be cleaned are the parts that come in contact with meat or your hands.. For parts that do not touch the meat like the base and upper part you can place saran wrap over it before stuffing to keep it clean so you wont have to wash it. Just remove the saran rap after stuffing and its stays clean. Most of the time you should only wash the canister tubes and pusher parts and handle.

When cleaning I use dawn liquid, Sanitizer is really not needed but if you prefer, use it and a clean, bleached light scour pad and a tooth brush to clean the equipment. Don't use that  old stinky dish rag or pad that's full of bacteria poo that's been sitting there........ It is very important to get all the nooks and crannies to get any residual meat out of the stuffer or grinder. I have seen people not remove the o-ring or the relief valve and just wash the pusher... This is not good. We talk about safe meat handling practices a lot but we don't talk about proper cleaning of our equipment. Through my years of making sausage I have seen improperly cleaned equipment with residual meat residue and is the cause of ( sorry but I have to say this ) diarrhea. Properly/thoroughly cleaned equipment will ensure your next sausage experience will be a pleasant one for you and your friends.

I also would recommend not lubricating your stuffer for storage. The lubricant will attract dust. Lightly oil the o-ring and run the pusher down into the canister and place a kitchen trash bag over the top of the stuffer or grinder and store.....

Joe


----------



## countryrocker212 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright thanks for all of the advice.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 18, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> I'm considereing purchasing the LEM 10lber.
> I found it for $260 with free shipping at the link below....
> Sounds like a good deal. $120 less than from LEM.
> http://www.madcowcutlery.com/store/...d-10-LB-Ultimate-Sausage-Stuffer-148p1970.htm


Nice sausageboy.... I 'm also looking in a 10, 11or a 15 lb stuffer.....

Joe


----------



## mossymo (Feb 18, 2012)

LEM has a factory refurbished 15 lb. for $239.99 and Northern Tool has a Kitchener 15 lb. for $229.99.


----------



## countryrocker212 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep thats exactly what i have and where i got it from. Great customer service and fast shipping.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------

